# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Флешки Transcend и др. и nludl.dll

## Foffa

Вообщем, когда втыкаешь в комп флешку трансценд (и некоторые другие), то компьютер ругается на nludl.dll.

Т.е. так:
1. Втыкаю флешку
2. Компьютер ее распознает, все дела
3. Не происходит авторана
4. Захожу от руки на нее он пишет "Ошибка при загрузке .\\nludl.dll Отказано в доступе"
Такое происходит не со всеми флешками, иногда ругается на другие dll, например slbcsi.dll

----------

